# Ankerverweise in die HP einbinden



## solala123 (30. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
bin schon wieder hilflos,  
also:
auf unserer Vereinshompage stell ich seit Jahren die Zeitungsartikel ein. Mittlerweile sind da schon einige zusammen gekommen. Ich möchte jetzt von meiner linken Seite aus (Sprung zu 2008, bzw. Sprung zu 2009) auf die Zeile Springen wo 2008 bzw. 2009 beginnt. Das sollte doch mit Ankern funktionieren, nur ich weiß nicht wo und wie ich die Verweise eintragen soll.

http://www.tsv-roth.de/Zeitungsberichte-Mannschaft-Herren-1.html


Vielen Dank 
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Maik (30. August 2009)

Hi,

deine Frage hat mit der Formatierungssprache CSS recht wenig zu tun, und wird ins HTML-Forum verschoben.

Anker definieren und Verweise zu Ankern

mfg Maik


----------



## solala123 (30. August 2009)

Hallo Maik
die Seite mit
Anker definieren und Verweise zu Ankern
hatte ich mir schon angesehen, konnte sie aber nicht auf meine Seite Umsetzen, da mir unklar ist wo ich die Befehle einfügen muß

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Maik (30. August 2009)

Etwa so:

Anker definieren:


```
<div id="Zeitungsbericht-Rahmen-Jahr"><a name="Anker_2008">2008</a></div>
```

Verweis zu Anker:


```
<a href="#Anker_2008">Gehe zu 2008</a>
```
bzw. aus einem anderen Projekt-Dokument heraus:

```
<a href="Zeitungsberichte-Mannschaft-Verein.html#Anker_2008">Gehe zu 2008</a>
```


mfg Maik


----------



## solala123 (30. August 2009)

Hallo Maik
Danke, 
warst wieder viel schneller als ich (bin auch sehr langsam)

Danke nochmals
Gruß
Rainer


----------

